# Looking forward to this year!



## fp_911 (Apr 10, 2017)

First post on this forum!

So about three years ago I got my first exposure to Bermuda grass. I was not a fan at all having cared for a tall fescue yard in Charlotte, NC for about 12 years prior. I evaluated my choices and even got quotes on ripping up the sod at our new construction and getting rid of this grass. It looked awful and I was embarrassed by our lawn.

My wife suggested I just try to work with what we had and see if I can make it look better - and if it didn't work then maybe the following year we could look into switching out.

Well I stumbled upon many different forums and little by little it started clicking. Last year I was the talk of the neighborhood with my lawn and everyone was asking what I was doing. Some even asked if I still had the same sod! I did this all with my trusty Honda HRX 217 mower.

Armed with my newfound experience I decided to up the ante this year...I bought a Toro Greensmaster 1000 mower and just used it yesterday for the first time. I did have to scalp the lawn with the rotary first so it's not the prettiest of sights yet. But I can see that this mower is going to help make this lawn as good as it can be. I won't go as low as you guys yet and will try to maintain at 1" if possible.

Can't wait until things start greening up again and my lawn begins to look like carpet!


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Welcome fp911!!! Can't wait to see how it turns out too!!


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Great purchase and glad you found us! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Welcome to TLF! I'm glad you found us! I think you will recognize a lot of familiar names. Speaking of familiar, seeing that photo I remember your lawn! I'm glad the bermuda is working out for you. I have an HRX 217 and it is a great mower, but the GM1000 is going to take it to the next level for you - get ready because you're about to 'shock and awe' your neighborhood. :thumbup:


----------



## tbdh20 (Feb 28, 2017)

fp_911,

Congrats on the GM1000 ! Looking forward to updates on the carpet!


----------



## fp_911 (Apr 10, 2017)

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone! I did recognize quite a few names here so figured I'd feel right at home.

As for this lawn thing, trying not to turn it into an obsession but it is kind of fun and a great way to meet neighbors since they keep stopping by asking what I'm doing.


----------

